# red bellies??????



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

i was told these were rbps they do not look like the rbps i have seen on this site. when i got them in november they were as big as my thumb nail they are 2 -1/2 -3" long. what do ya guys think?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Them are reds Sir :nod:


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

these sure are reds

here's a good overview how their appearance changes
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=11


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

those are red...the previous own may feed them different diets or somthing that i doesnt bring out the color..when it full grown the spot will go away..

it red


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

reds


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> reds


i feed them beef heart most of the time. i just tried catfish today they did not seem to go crazy for it. i also feed them bloodworm. is there a better food,or something else i could feed them that would bring out the red?


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah they are reds very very nice 1s i like thw blue by the tail


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

give them some good shrimp not the pre cooked shrimp ring crap but the good uncooked grey stuff that should give them some good color


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Those are red belly piranha _Pygocentrus nattereri_ and damned nice looking ones at that!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

AS frank would say...

ID COMPLETE


----------

